# 1st time out of Perdido



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Fished the Kayak Bluewater Tournament in Orange Beach today (proceeds go to Ronald McDonald house). Launched about 6 AM and had to work hard to get just 4 baits (cigar minnows). Ended up limiting out on spanish (all fairly small) and weighing one of them but didn't place (my largest was only 2.8 Lbs). Having a little fish fry on father's day.

Caught a decent sized shark after about 35 or 40 minutes of trying to get him up 25' for a picture or two. 


















Had two good knockdowns and one good hook up on nice sized kings but I got tail whipped on my only good hookup.

The guys I fished with were more productive but it was not a bad outing for the first time launching there.
Kreg, Doc did better on the kings and Brandon caught some pretty big fish.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank's for the report nice pictures.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Decent size shark? Duh, heck yea! Then Mark puts the camera under water to take a pic with that beast near the kayak. Got to love it! 

Crazy day on the water. You fellas from the east side of Pensacola don't worry about us on the west side.....no real big fish over here......ask Brandon about hooking his biggest king ever!


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

What did the Spanish eat?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught all the spanish on gotchas except the larger one - he ate a dead cigar minnow


----------



## upsman (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the report. I just arrived today, and am looking forward to hitting the water. What did the winners have.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Biggest spanish was 5 lbs and change. No cobes were caught and the two biggest kings were 17 lbs and something with 3rd place almost 17. Two guys I was fishing with (Doc & Kreg) got 2nd and 3rd on the kings.


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm interested in catching Spanish but never get but a few. I have tried trolling gotchas and casting/reeling them in without much luck. Were you trolling the gotchas or casting and retrieving? Did you locate a school and load up or pick them up throughout the day? Sorry for all the questions, but I only seem to pick up one or two when I go and would like to get a bunch for a fish fry and use the carcasses for shark bait. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

I caught several spanish dragging dead cigar minnows. Also had a bunch of cigar minnows chewed in half by the little rascals. My big spanish (5 lbs 15 ozs, 26 inches) was caught on live hard tail. I think that spanish thought he was a king!


----------



## upsman (Jun 24, 2008)

Where did y'all put in at yesterday?


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Here was the tourney discussion post:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/offshore-tournament-88212/


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

AgentWD40 said:


> I'm interested in catching Spanish but never get but a few. I have tried trolling gotchas and casting/reeling them in without much luck. Were you trolling the gotchas or casting and retrieving? Did you locate a school and load up or pick them up throughout the day? Sorry for all the questions, but I only seem to pick up one or two when I go and would like to get a bunch for a fish fry and use the carcasses for shark bait. Thanks for any info.


Go to the Mass and use Yozuris, you will load up alll the spanish you want.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

upsman said:


> Where did y'all put in at yesterday?


We put in at #2 public beach access just west of the sharp curve at the Reef. #1 PBA is almost due south of the Reef. #3 PBA is west of #2 near where River road intersects with beach road. #1 and #3 look to be good spots though #1 is a longer drag to the beach. 

If you got a night owl pass the best launch is probably the Johnson Beach parking lot, just past the old boat ramp road (access to the flats) on the right. You can park close to the water.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

AgentWD40 said:


> I'm interested in catching Spanish but never get but a few. I have tried trolling gotchas and casting/reeling them in without much luck. Were you trolling the gotchas or casting and retrieving? Did you locate a school and load up or pick them up throughout the day? Sorry for all the questions, but I only seem to pick up one or two when I go and would like to get a bunch for a fish fry and use the carcasses for shark bait. Thanks for any info.


I located schools a few times and caught a mess of them casting in accross the school with the gotcha - 
If you want bigger ones you should probably use live bait trolling (as witnessed by doc's tournament winner).


----------

